# Renting house/apartment



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Before I look at a possible place to live today, I'd like to hear some advice from the experienced rental crowd on the forum. 

What are the most important things to look for?

What are the most important questions to ask? (Example: How do I check the CFE meter to see what's connected to it?)

Worst pitfalls?

Any likelihood of getting landlord to pay for things like fumigation?

Etc. Etc. 

Thanks up front for any help you can offer.

A little bit about me: I speak fluent Spanish. I have spent lots of time in México over the last few decades. I have lived In México for the last year, but rented from an expat and stayed in a room at a friend's house. This time I'll be renting from a mexicano for long-term housing. Not expecting things to be even close to NOB conditions. Ready to purchase all appliances, gas canister rental, etc.

Jody in Oaxaca


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One of the most important things to be careful is the contract.
Also, discuss all the details before signing it, otherwise it could be hell later


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're taking over contracts with CFE and the water company, make sure no money is owed them from past tenants.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

Renting in Mexico is a little different than in the States. It is common that rentals do not come with kitchen appliances (stove refri, as you note in your post,), however sometimes they do. What the landlord is willing to do for you regarding fumigation, price negotiation etc, depends on how badly they want to rent the property, and how good a tenant you appear to be. If you come with great references or are known in the community where you will be renting, a landlord is much more likely to give you a good deal. Many landlords like to keep control of the CFE bill because there are tax implications for them when they sell (usually this is the case with houses, not normally apartments.)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It's not clear to me in which city you are looking for an apartment. In the DF: it's likely you will need a fiador to guarantee the lease. That requirement is often a troublesome hurdle for expats. Typically, leases have a term of one year. Visit the apartments daytime, and late-nite before making a choice .. because neighborhood conditions can change, negatively or positively as the clock ticks. Check to see that the water pump isn't situated near the bedroom window. Unfurnished apartments come, almost lay entirely ... Unfurnished and you will need appliances, window coverings and light fixtures as well as bed, etc. if you're looking outside the D.F. some of this advice is applicable. The fiador requirement seems peculiar to the D.F., however.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> It's not clear to me in which city you are looking for an apartment. In the DF: it's likely you will need a fiador to guarantee the lease. That requirement is often a troublesome hurdle for expats. Typically, leases have a term of one year. Visit the apartments daytime, and late-nite before making a choice .. because neighborhood conditions can change, negatively or positively as the clock ticks. Check to see that the water pump isn't situated near the bedroom window. Unfurnished apartments come, almost lay entirely ... Unfurnished and you will need appliances, window coverings and light fixtures as well as bed, etc. if you're looking outside the D.F. some of this advice is applicable. The fiador requirement seems peculiar to the D.F., however.


Guadalajara landlords often want a fiador as well,


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Fiadores are required all over the Country. Sometimes you may find people who are willing to rent or lease without any type of warranty, either they are taking a huge risk, or they are crazy or they are 100 % sure that they will not have ANY problems.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

*That word of caution applies to cable tv, internet also*



Isla Verde said:


> If you're taking over contracts with CFE and the water company, make sure no money is owed them from past tenants.


MegaCable denied me an internet connection because someone who had once lived in my apartment skipped out on their bill. I asked the customer service representative when this occurred and he replied that his records didn't show that information. Fortunately Telmex was just down the street and I signed up with them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> MegaCable denied me an internet connection because someone who had once lived in my apartment skipped out on their bill. I asked the customer service representative when this occurred and he replied that his records didn't show that information. Fortunately Telmex was just down the street and I signed up with them.


MegaCable doesn't seem to know how to attract new customers, does it?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Fiadores are required all over the Country. Sometimes you may find people who are willing to rent or lease without any type of warranty, either they are taking a huge risk, or they are crazy or they are 100 % sure that they will not have ANY problems.


So, how does a newcomer with no history, friends or family in Mexico typically overcome this problem?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mattoleriver said:


> So, how does a newcomer with no history, friends or family in Mexico typically overcome this problem?


It can be a problem. In Mexico City, at least, there are companies that will act as your fiador for a fee. I've also heard of cases where a prospective landlord will waive the fiador requirement if you pay a year's rent in advance.


----------

